# Central/South New Jersey Trails



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Mustang Korral ring a bell ? Not exactly sure where it is can look for a link but they host 50 mile endurance rides, so I am assuming they have some trails. I'll see if I can find it, Rabbit run is coming up in March.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Rabbit Run is in Brendan Byrne State Forest, might want to check it out.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 19, 2013)

Brendan Bryne SP is on our list to visit. Never heard of the Rabbit Run, I will look into it, thanks. 

Not sure if the horse I ride (the palomino in my avatar) could make it 50 miles, haha.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Rabbit Run is the name of the endurance ride/race. they also have a LD, limited distance 25 or 30. Might even have an intro ride usually about 15.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Anyone eve ride at Double Trouble state park?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

There are several access points to the pine barren state forests around 70/72, the problem is the trails are generally not marked, so finding your way around can be interesting!

The place Joe mentioned is actually the Kowboy Korral, which is the location for the fall Mustang Memorial ride (which is put on by NJTRA and sanctioned by both AERC and ECTRA). However, the farm is privately owned and I am not sure if they do day rental/trail access parking or not.

If you want to see some of the trails in the area, the Bunny Hop CTR (which takes place the day after the Rabbit Run ride) is offering a 10 mile intro ride. Both of those rides leave from the local gun club, which is off 70 not far from the 70/72 circle.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive found that a good GPS helps on unmarked trails, at least for finding your way back to the trailer!


----------

